# تجارب كيميائية مسلية جداً جداً



## حبيشى بنى سويف (3 مارس 2010)

مقدمة :

نعلم جميعاً أهمية المشاريع التي تطلب من الطالب من الدرسة في المرحلة الثانوية أو غيرها من المراحل التعلمية ... ومن هذا المنطلق بحثتُ لعمل مشروع ووجدتُ هذه المشاريع المسلية وهي عبارة عن تجارب كيميائة بعضها بسيط وأمكانية القيام به في المنزل ممكنه ... وبعضها تحتاج إلى مختبر ...


همسة بسيطة ...

نعلم جميعاً أن علم الكيمياء علم تجريبي قائم على 
التجربة والمشاهدة وتكمن متعة هذا العلم في إجراء 
التجارب الكيميائية بشتى أنواعه ,,, من قال أن الكيمياء 
ممـلة ومعـقدة ... اقـرأ واستمتع بأحلى التجارب 
الكيميائية الشيقة . 



===================== 



""(( صناعة الصابون ))""


طريقة صنع الصابون سهلة للغاية ويمكن ذلك بواسطة اضافة 100 ملليتر من زيت الزيتون الى 40 ملليتر من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ومن ثم التحريك الى ان يصبح المزيج لزجا. بعد ذلك يوضع في قالب الى ان يجمد. 

تستطيع الحصول على هيدروكسيد من اي مكان لبيع الادوات والمواد المخبرية. 





(( كيف تشعل السكر من دون نار؟ )) 


من المعروف أن السكر لا يشتعل ولكن بعض الأشخاص الذين يقومون بالألعاب السحرية يشعلون السكر بل يشعلونه من دون نار ، وهذه العملية بسيطة للغاية عند الكيميائيين ، فالذي يقوم بهذه اللعبة السحرية يقوم بإحضار صحن نصفه يحتوي 25 جرام سكر ونصفه الآخر يحتوي 50 جرام بلورات كلورات البوتاسيوم ، ويخدع المتفرجين بأن يثبت لهم أن الصحن يحتوي سكر وذلك بأن يقدم لهم نصف الصحن الأول ليتذوقوه ، وبعد ذلك يحرك عصاه المبللة مسبقاً بحمض الكبريتيك المركز ويقربها من بلورات كلورات البوتاسيوم ، فيشتعل السكر من دون نار! 

ملاحظة مهمة : هذه التجربة خطرة بعض الشيء ، فلكي تقوم بها عليك بالذهاب إلى ساحة كبيرة ولا تقوم بتجربتها داخل المختبر. 





(( الكلمة النارية ))


هل تــعلم أنك تـستطيع كـتابة كـلمة عـلى لوح من الورق الأبيض غيرالمصقول بمحلول مركز من نترات البوتاسيوم ؟ ولكن ما فائدة هذه الكلمة ؟ إنَّ الكلمة التي تكتبها بهذه الطريقة تكون غير مرئية ، ولكن إذا جعلت سلك مسخن للاحمرار يلمس أول حرف من هذه الكلمة فإنَّ النار سوف تشتعل لتشكل كلمة من نار! 



(( صحيفة لا تحترق بالنار ))

كلنا يعرف أن الصحيفة مصنوعة من الورق ، وأن الورق يحترق إذا أضرمت النار فيه ، ولكن طريقتنا الكيميائية هذه تجعل الصحيفة لا تحترق ! إننا نحتاج فقط لمحلول الشبة للقيام بهذه التجربة المسلية ، في البداية قم بإحضار محلول الشبة المشبع ، ثم اغمس الصحيفة في هذا المحلول عدة مرات ، ثم قم بتجفيفها وتنشيفها إلى أن تعود إلى حالتها العادية ، الآن حصلنا على صحيفتنا العجيبة ، إذا كنت تشك في مفعول هذه التجربة فعليك بتجربتها والتأكد من النتيجة! 




(( بركان قرب بيتك ))


هل تريد عمل بركان صناعي قرب بيتك ، إذاً عليك أولاً أن تحفر حفرة في تربة جافة بعمق 25 سم ، ثم اصنع مزيجاً من مسحوق الكبريت وبرادة الحديد الناعمة والماء العادي حتى يصبح شكل المزيج كالمعجون ، ثم قم بدفن هذا المزيج في الصباح الباكر في الحفرة التي حفرناها قبل قليل


– ولكن هذه التجربة تحتاج طقس حار – 

ثم بعد عشر ساعات تقريباً سوف ترى أن الأرض سوف تنشق محدثة فوهة بركانية تخرج منها النار والدخان الأصفر المائل إلى السواد وكأنه بركان حقيقي مصغر جداً ! 




(( وقاية المواد ضد الحريق )) 


هذه التجربة مهمة للغاية لحماية المواد من الحريق ، فإذا اشتعل الحريق وأنت قمت بعمل هذه التجربة مسبقاً فإن الحريق لن يؤثر في المواد المدهونة بالمحلول الذي سوف نقوم بعمله ، يسمى هذا المحلول بــ تنغستات الصوديوم ، ويكفي أن تدهن المواد التي تريد حمايتها من الحريق بهذا المحلول ! 



(( بيضة تطير من دون أجنحة )) 



هذه التجربة رغم بساطتها إلاَّ أنَّها ممتعة ، نحن نحتاج لهذه التجربة إلى ماء مقطر وبيضة فقط ، الآن عليك إحضار البيضة وعمل ثقب صغير جداً بها ، ثم فرغ البيضة من محتوياتها عن طريق هذا الثقب ، ثم أملأ البيضة بالماء المقطر عن طريق هذا الثقب ، والآن عليك بسد هذا الثقب وتلوينه بلون يشبه لون البيضة وذلك لإخفاء الثقب عن الآخرين ، الآن عرض البيضة لأشعة الشمس الساطعة ، وما هي إلاَّ لحظات حتى ترتفع البيضة في الجو وتطير ! 





(( تنظيف الحديد من الصدأ ))


إنَّ صدأ الحديد مزعج ، وعملية إزالته مهمة للغاية ، وهنا وضعنا طريقة بسيطة لإزالة هذا الصدأ ، أولاً أحضر حمض الكبريتيك المخفف بالماء بنسبة 10 : 1 - أي كل جزء من حمض الكبريتيك يقابله عشرة أجزاء من الماء – ثم البس قفازات واقية على يديك ، والآن امسح السطح الصدئ من الحديد بحمض الكبريتيك المخفف عدة مرات ، وسوف ترى أن الصدأ قد اختفى ! 





(( كيمياء المنظفات والمواد التجميلية ))



ملاحظة : لبعض المواد خطورتها،ويجب أخذ الحذرفي التعامل معها

غاز الأمونيا من الفاصوليا 

المواد و الأدوات :

دورق مخروطي سعة 400 سم مكعب ,سدادات قطنية,حبوب فاصوليا أوراق تباع الشمس حمراء . 

خطوات التجربة :

•ضع البذور في الدورق .
•أضف إليها كمية من ماء الصنبور المغلي " ثم المبرد " بحيث يكون كافياً لتغطية البذور .
•انقع البذور لمدة " 24 " ساعة وبعد ذلك تخلص من جميع الماء الزائد.
•اعمل سدادة من القطن و أغلق بها عنق الدورق المخروطي .
•ضع الدورق وما يحتويه في منطقة دافئة واتركه لمدة أسبوعين " لاحظ ماذا يحصل للبذور خلال تلك الفترة سجل الملاحظات " .
•افتح الدورق بعد أسبوعين وشم الرائحة المتكون بالداخل . يمكن بسهولة التعرف على رائحة الأمونيا النفاذة .. وللتأكد أكثر من وجود الأمونيا ضع شريطا مبللاً من أوراق تباع الشمس الحمراء أو ورقة مبللة بنترات الزئبقوز في الدورق ستجد أن الأولى تحولت إلى اللون الأزرق والثانية تحولت إلى اللون الأسود نتيجة لإنطلاق غاز النشادر أو الأمونيا القاعدية. 

الاستنتاج:
تتعفن الخضروات والفواكه وتتحلل طبيعياً معطية كمية كبيرة من غاز نافع جداً يسمى الأمونيا 





(( تجربة الحج والكيمياء ))


المواد المستخدمة :

نترات الأمونيوم, ماء نقي, أكياس نايلون قوية ومتوسطة.

طريقة العمل :

1 ـ توضع كمية من الماء حسب الحاجة في كيس نايلون نظيف وقوي. 
2 ـ يضاف الىالكيس كمية كافية من نترات الأمونيوم ثم تربط فوهة الكيس.
3 ـ يرج الكيس حتى تذوب الأمونيوم كليا.
4 ـ بعد اكمال عملية الذوابان لنترات الأمونيوم يمسك الكيس با ليد حيث يلحظ برودته.
5 ـ للحصول على المزيد من التبريد تضاف كمية أكبر من نترات الأمونيوم الى الماء.

الاستنتاج :

ان يستطيع الحاج بكمية من مادة كيميائية تفيدة في تبريد أجزاء من جسمة حين الحاجة.






(( تجربة العصا السحرية ))


هذه التجربة من التجارب التي ينخدع فيها الناس بما يشاهدونه لذلك يستغل السحرة مثل هذه التجارب لإثبات قدرتهم على عمل الأشياء التي تكون مخالفة للعادة وغير مألوفة . وفي هذه التجربة يتم خلط بلورات السكر مع بلورات كلورات البوتاسيوم وهما متشابهان في الشكل ، وبالتالي يمكن إيهام المشاهد بأن المادة الموجودة في الحوض هي مادة السكر فقط ثم تدخل العصا في هذا الخليط فيحدث اشتعال قوي .

طريقة العمل :

1 ـ تؤخذ كمية من السكر في حدود 7 جرام وتوضع في الوعاء الزجاجي .
2 ـ تؤخذ كمية من كلورات البوتاسيوم في حدود 5 جرام ، ثم تضاف إلى الوعاء الزجاجي .
3 ـ تخلط مكونات الوعاء الزجاجي من سكر وكلورات البوتاسيوم خلطاً جيداً .
4 ـ تمسك العصا الخشبية (ويمكن استبدالها بساق زجاجية) من أحد أطرافها ويغمس الطرف الأخر بحمض الكبريتيك المركز .
5 ـ تنقل العصا بحذر وخفة من وعاء حمض الكبريتيك المركز وتوضع فوق الخليط السكر والكلورات في الوعاء الزجاجي .
6 ـ بعد أقل من دقيقة يشتعل السكر معطياً بذلك لهباً شديداً .

ملاحظة مهمة : يجب إجراء هذه التجربة في مكان متسع مثل فناء المدرسة ولاتجرى في المعمل لخطورتها 






(( تجربة طلاء مفتاح بالنحاس ))


يسمى هذا النوع من التجارب بالطلاء الفلزي او الطلاء بالكهرباء لعمل هذه التجربة نحتاج الى الأدوات والمواد التالية:
كأس زجاجي, سلكين, بطارية(8-10 فولت), كبريتات النحاس الثنائي 
ويفضل سيانيد النحاس الثنائي( يجب الحذر فهو سام), قطب نحاس,
حمض الكلور المركز, هيدروكسيد الصوديوم, ماء مقطر, ليفة أسلاك ناعمة, مفتاح أو أي مادة معدنية كالمسمار اوعملة معدنية لطلائها
يمكن تلخيص خطوات التجربة كما يلي :-
1 ـ يوضع المفتاح المراد طلائه في الماء الساخن ثم في حمض الكلور المسخن لدرجة 50 ثم بعد ذلك ينظف بليفة أسلاك ناعمة .
2 ـ يوضع المفتاح بعد ذلك في محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم ثم في ماء مقطر ثم يجفف .
3 ـ يملأ كأس بمحلول كبريتات النحاس الثنائي ويفضل سيانيد النحاس الثنائي .
4 ـ يتم وضع قطب النحاس في الكأس ويوصل طرفه بسلك أمام الطرف الأخر للسلك يوصل بقطب البطارية الموجب 
5 ـ يتم وضع المفتاح المراد طلائه في نفس الكأس ويوصل طرفه بسلك أما الطرف الأخر للسلك يوصل بقطب البطارية السالب 
6 ـ بعد خمس دقائق تقريباً سوف يلبس المفتاح ثوباً من النحاس . 
أي تم طلائه بفلز النحاس . 
فكرة التجربة تعتمد على مبدأ الخلايا التحليلية أي تحويل الطاقة الكهربائية إلى طاقة كيميائية (تفاعلات أكسدة واختزال) وتستخدم التجربة على نطاق واسع في حماية المعادن من التأكل وتستخدم أيضا في تجميل مظهر المعادن بالفلزات المتنوعه كالنحاسي والذهبي والفضي .... الخ وهذا مانشاهده في الأواني المنزلية كالأباريق.






(( الكتابة بالكهرباء ))


الطريقة : 
1 ـ بلل ورقة ترشيح بمحلول من ملح الطعام مضاف إليه قليل من الفينول نفثالين .. 
2 ـ ضع الورقة المبللة على لوح معدني واكتب بالقطب السالب لبطارية جافة. 
حبر يكتب بة على البلاط 
تجربة الحبر الذي يكتب بة على البلاط يتكون من :
أذيب قليلا من نترات الفضة في الماء المقطر, واكتب بة على البلاط ثم ضعة يجف في الشمس فيعطى لونا بنفسجيا ولا يمحى هذا الحبر.






(( تجربة تحضير الأكسجين في المنزل وطريقة الكشف عنه ))



الأدوات المطلوبة :

بطارية قديمة ( 1.5فولت ), كوب زجاجي, ملعقة, مطرقة ومفك, قفاز, نظارة واقية, ماء أكسجين (متوفر في التجهيزات الطبية والصيدليات) عود ثقاب.

طريقة العمل :

1 ـ اكسر البطارية القد يمة بواسطة المطرقة والمفك.
2 ـ استخرج حوالي ملعقة من الخليط الأسود الموجود داخل البطارية.
3 ـ ضع كمية من ماء الأكسجين في كوب زجاجي.
4 ـ اضف الخليط الأسود الىالكوب الزجاجي المحتوي علىماءالأكسجين.

المشاهدة :

من خلال التجربة تشاهد مايلي :
1 ـ تكون وتصاعد غاز كثيف وفقاعات كبيرة وكثيرة.
2 ـ عند تقريب عود ثقاب مشتعل للغاز يزداد اللهب بشدة.

التفسير :

1 ـ الخليط الأسود يحتوي على أكسيد المغنيسيوم وعندما يتحد مع ماء
الأكسجين يتكون هيدروكسيد المغنيسيوم ويتصاعد غاز الأكسجين.
2 ـ للكشف عن الأكسجين نقرب عود ثقاب مشتعل له فيزداد اللهب
لأن غاز الأكسجين يساعد على الإشتعال.





(( تجربة حرق الماء ))


اولا :الهدف من التجربة انها مسلية بغض النظر عن العنوان حيث يمسك احد الطلاب كأس زجاجي يبدو فارغا ويملاه بالماء من الصنبور ثم يقرب مصدر لهب من سطح الماء فيشتعل 

المواد :

كأس زجاجي فارغ ,كحول ايثيلي, ماء , علبة كبريت 

طريقة العمل : 

1 ـ ضع في الكأس كمية قليلة من الكحول وحركها لتتوزع داخل الكأس سوف يظهر الكأس وكأنه فارغ .وهذه الخطوة تجهز مسبقا. 
2 ـ املا الكأس بالماء . سوف يطفو الكحول علي وجه الماء 
3 ـ قرب عود ثقاب مشتعل من سطح الكأس سوف يشتعل الكحول 
ويلاحظ المشاهد أن الماء يحترق(الكحول هوالذي يحترق).




(( تجربة تحضير رائحة الفكس ))


الأدوات والمواد المستخدمة :

ميثانول, حمض الكبريت المركز, حمض الساليساليك, موقد بنزن,
أنبوبة إختبار, كأس زجاجي، ماء، ماسك أنابيب، حامل ثلاثي 

خطوات العمل :- 

1 ـ ضع 2 مللتر من الميثانول في أنبوبة إختبار .
2 ـ ضع كمية قليلة من حمض الساليساليك في نفس الأنبوبة .
3 ـ ضع نقطتين من حمض الكبريت المركز في نفس الأنبوبة .
4 ـ سخن في حمام مائي لمدة خمس دقائق .

المشاهدة :

بعد مرور خمس دقائق تقريباً نشم رائحة الفكس المميزة

التفسير العلمي :

الرائحة المنبعثة من الفكس هو بسبب وجود مادة في الفكس تعطي الرائحة وهي مادة المنثول .





(( بطارية من بطاطس ))


التجربه :ـ 

أغرز قطعة من سلك نحاس و قطعة من الزنك في حبة بطاطس عادية نيئة ، و الأن لو أخذت سماعة تلفون عادي و جعلت طرفي السلك الموجود فيها يلامسان قطعتي السلك المغروزتين في البطاطس لسمعت صوت طقة واضحة عند اجراء التلامس ـ 

التفسير :ـ 

هذا الصوت ناجم عن وجود تيار كهربائي حاصل في حبة البطاطس تماماً كما يحدث في البطارية الصغيرة عند ضعفها خاصة و نعلل ذلك كيميائياً بتأثير عصير أو سائل حبة البطاطس على كل من قطعتي السلكين المعدنيين مما يسبب حصول طاقة كهربائية ـ و تسمى هذه العملية بعملية غلفنة أو طلي العناصر كهربائياً .





(( ورق لايشتعل بالنار ))


المواد المطلوبة : 

1 ـ الغول الآيزوبروبيلي: CH3CHOHCH3 .
2 ـ ماء . 

العمل: 

1 ـ يمزج الماء مع الغول بكمية متساوية وبنسبة 1: 1 في كأس . 
2 ـ توضع الورقة في الكاس حتى تتشبع تماماً . 
3 ـ يتم اخراج الورقة من الكاس ثم يتم اشعالها . 

المشاهدة : 

تشتعل الورقة بكاملها بالنار ، ولكنها لاتتأثر ؟؟؟ 

ملاحظة : يمكن استبدال الورقة بعملة ورقية ، فلا تتأثر أيضاً.






(( تجربة تحضير النايلون ))


الأدوات:

يتم تحضير طبقتين ...
الطبقة السفلى : عبارة عن هيدروكسيد الصوديوم في الماء ، ثم يُضاف إليه محلول سداسي ميثيلين ثنائي أميد ..
الطبقة العليا : عبارة عن حمض الأديبك ..

المشاهدة :

لا تمتزج الطبقتان ، ويتم سحب النايلون من بين طبقتي السائلين ... 

التفسير :

الناتج من عملية بلمرة التكاثف هو بولي أميد .. وأول ما يتكون النايلون يتم فصله عن المحلول، وتعود الطبقتان مرة آخرى لتكوين نايلون آخر... 







(( تجربة : تحويل الحليب إلى بلاستيك .. ))



تصنع معظم المواد البلاستيكية من النفط .. 
ولكن يمكن أن نشكل بلاستيكا ً مشابها ً بعدة دقائق باستخدام الحليب مع المادة العضوية الأخرى ..

أولاً : نسخن الحليب في وعاء وعندما يبدأ بالغليان نضع فيه ببطء
عدة ملاعق من الخل ونحركه ..

ثانيا ً : نستمر بالتحريك حتى يصير المزيج مطاطيا ً ( هنا تتغاعل المواد الحمضية في الخل مع مواد الحليب العضوية) 

نترك الخليط ليبرد ثم نغسله تحت ماء الصنبور .
يصبح الآن لدينا البلاستيك الخاص الذي يمكن ان نكونه اشكالاً .. 






(( قوة ليمونه ))


أولا .. ماذا نحتاج في هذه التجربه :ـ

1ـ سلك نحاسي مقاس 18 مقاس اصغر سيعمل ولكن الاصلب هو 18 
2ـ دبوس فولاذي كدبوس الاوراق .. ويمكن الاستعاضة بشريط من الخارصين وسيعمل بشكل افضل .
3ـ ليمونة او اثنتين .. 
4ـ مقصات للاسلاك .. 

ثانيا .. كيف نصنع البطارية :-

1ـ قص بوصتان من سلك النحاس العاري بالمقص السلكي .
2ـ ادخل الدبوس الفولاذي أو ( بوصتان من سلك الخارصين ) وسلك النحاس داخل الليمونه .. 
3ـ اعصر الليمونه بلطف بيدك دون ان ينفجر جلد الليمون بحيث تستدير الليمونه على المنضدة وبضغط بسيط عليها فقط .. 
4ـ بلل لسانك باللعاب ثم قرب لسانك الرطب من نهاية السلكين الفولاذي والنحاسي .. 
5ـ ماذا تحس .. إلا تشعر بوخز على طرف لسانك وتذوق معدني .. 

ثالثا .. التفسير العلمي :ـ

ان بطارية الليمون تدعى البطارية الفولطيه فيحدث تغير للطاقة الكيميائية وتتحول إلى طاقة كهربائية .. فالبطارية تتكون من معدنين مختلفين هما ( الدبوس الفولاذي الورقي والسلك النحاسي ) .. حيث ان الاقطاب تكون موضوعة في سائل وهو عصير الليمون الحامض وبذلك تتجمع زيادة من الالكترونات في واحد من نهاية الاقطاب الكهربائية وبذلك يكون الالكترون مفقود من القطب الكهربائي الاخر ، وعند لمس الاقطاب الكهربائية باللسان تغلق الدائرة وتسمح للتيار الكهربائي الصغير بالتدفق .. وتنتج ليمونه واحدة حوالي 7 / 10 فولت. 

ماذا تعمل الليمونتين ؟؟ 

واذا وصلت ليمونتين سويا .. فبأمانك تشغيل ساعة الكترونية بسيطة تيارها حوالي 1.5 فولت ويستعمل سلك رقيق مرن لايصال السلك الفولاذي للدبوس باليمونه إلى السلك النحاسي لليمونه الاخرى ، ثم تربط اسلاك رقيقة من السلكين الآخرين في الليمون إلى حيث توصل اقطاب الموجبة والسالبة لتشغيل الساعة اليدوية .. 

شعورك بالوخز في لسانك والمذاق المعدني بسبب حركة الالكترونات خلال اللعاب على لسانك .. 
ملاحظة // لا تعمل بطارية الليمون لإضاءة مصباح كاشف صغير ! والسبب في ذلك ان الليمون ينتج فقط تيار صغير جداا .. وهذا غير كافي لإضاءة مصباح وكمية التيار المتدفق خلال السلك غير كافية ولو ان الفولطية عالية بما فيه الكفاية لـ 1.5 فولت بليمونتين الا ان التيار ضعيف.






(( تلميع الفضة بطريقة إلكترو كيميائية منزلية ))


عندما تتأكسد الفضة فإن بريقها يزول مع الزمن ، ويمكن أن يعاد تلميع الفضة دون خدش أو صقل ، وإنما فقط بتغطيس الفضة في هذا الحمام الكهروكيميائي غير السام ..
وميزة استخدام الحمام أو المغطس هذا هي أنه يمكننا من تلميع كافة الأماكن التي لا تستطيع القماشة المستخدمة في التلميع أن تصل إلها .

وإليك الطريقة ..

ضع في وعاء كبير "وعاء تحضير الكاتو مثلاً " صفيحة من رقائق الألمينوم المستخدمة في التغليف "اللي نسميها بالغلط قصدير أو قصب"..
أضف الماء الساخن في حالة الغليان إلى هذا ثم أضف ملح الطعام وبيكربونات الصوديوم NaHCO3 " البيكنج باودر " بنسبة 1 ملح طعام إلى 2 بيكربونات "أي نسبة تختارها أنت يعني حجماً أو وزناً ".
ضع القطعة الفضية في الوعاء هذا بحيث تلامس رقاقة الألمونيوم وتتوضع فوقها وستلاحظ زوال هذه الطبقة العاتمة .

اترك قطعة الفضة لمدة 5 دقائق ثم أخرجها عندما ترى أنها أصبحت نظيفة.
اشطف قطعة الفضة بالماء ثم نشفها بقطعة قماش رقيقة .


ملاحظة : من الأفضل حفظ الفضة في أماكن منخفضة الرطوبة ، ويكن تحقيق ذلك بوضع القلقل من الفحم الفعال إلى جانب قطعة الفضة أو وضع قطعة من الطبشور إلى جانبها .
ملاحظات هامة أخرى : 
انتبه عند تنظيف قعة الفضة لأن الطبقات الرقيقة من الفضة قد تتآكل في حال زيادة فترة تنظيفها مما يضر بالقطعة.
و لا تعرّض الفضة لأي مادة تحتوي الكبريت في تركيبها مثل البيض والمايونيز والخردل مثلاً ... لأن الكبريت يسبب تآكل الفضة.






(( عمل نبضات الزئبق ))


هل تــريد أن تشـــاهد الزئبــق وهو ينبض ...؟؟ 

فكــرة التجــربة: 

توضع كمية قليلة من محلول داخل زجاجة ساعة .. عندما تلامس سلكاً حديدياً فإن الزئبق يخفق بنمط إيقاعي يشبه نبضات القلب .. 

الأدوات: 

زجاجة ساعة,زئبق,سلك حديدي,حمض الكبريتيك المخفف,فوق أكسيدالهيدروجين. الطـــريقـــة: 
1ـ ضع زجاجة ساعة كبيرة في طبق بتري ...
2ـ أضف زئبقاً نظيفاً إلى زجاجة الساعة لتشكل بركة لا يزيد قطرها على بوصة.
3ـ أضف حمض الكبريتيك المخفف حتى يغطي سطح بركة الزئبق تماماً ..
4ـ نقط بعناية فوق أكسيد الهيدروجين على سطح الزئبق ..
5ـ يبدأ الزئبق في الحال في الخفقان .. 
6ـ لكي تحصل على نبضات قوية أضف فوق أكسيد الهيدروجين ببطء نقطة فنقطة ، وعدل وضع السلك الحديدي للحصول على أفضل تأثير ..


بعد إتمام التجــربة ::اغسل الزئبق عدة مرات واحفظه لحين الحاجة إليه ثانية .. 
التفــاعلات الكيميائية التي تحدث :
*بركة الزئبق تشكل جسماً كروياً بسبب الشحنة الكهربائية الموجبة والتي هي عدد الإلكترونات على السطح .
*يؤثر فوق أكسيد الهيدروجين كعامل أكسدة ، تُتنزع الإلكترونات من الزئبق ويصبح سطح الزئبق مسطحاً ..
*عندما تلمس القطرات السلك فتستقبل الإلكترونات ..
*زيادة عدد الإلكترونات على الزئبق تجعله يصبح كروياً ثابتاً يتحرك بعيداً عن السلك ..
هذه الطريقة لها عدة ميزات على طريقة ثنائي كرومات البوتاسيوم ، حيث أن النبضات أقوى ، وتبدأ بسهولة أكبر ,, 
ولا تتبقى كرومات ملونة ولا تتطلب استعمال كرومات سامة ... 





(( الحبر المضيء ))


هذا الحبر جيد وسهل الصنع ولا يتطلب سوى المواد التالية : 
100 مل زيت القرفة ..
15-20 غرام فوسفور أبيض "مع الانتباه إلى خطورة اشتعاله وسميته "
عبوة بغطاء - وحمام مائي
توضع المواد مع بعضها في العبوة وتغلق وترج ثم توضع في الحمام المائي حتى تمام امتزاج المواد ... 

ملاحظة:
الانتباه والحذر عند التعامل مع الفوسفور الأبيض . وزيت القرفة لا يؤذي حتى اذا ابتلع.







(( صناعة الزجاج ))


أنت تستطيع صناعة الزجاج صب قليلا من الحجر الجيري الذي يسمى أيضا الجبس
وكمية أكبر من الصودا موجودة في المحلات التجارية بكثرة وكمية أكبر من الرمل والذي يعد هو المكون الاساسي للزجاج ثم يسخن المزيج لدرجة حرارة تصل الى 850درجة مئوية حيث يمكن استقبال المزيج بماسورة من الحديد والنفخ عند رأسها للحصول على الانتفاخ الزجاجي أو استقباله بقالب جاهز والنفخ فيه لإخراج الهواء

معلومات مهمة :

أولا : الرمل هو المادة الاساسية لأنه يحتوي على مادة السيلكا التي هي الزجاج
ثانيا : درجة حرارة تبلور السليكا 1700درجة مئوية وهي درجو حرارة عالية جدا
لذلك يضاف 10% من الحجر الجيري و 15% من الصودا
لتقليل درجة الحرارة اللازمة لتبلور السليكا الى 850درجة مئوية
ثالثا : بالنسبة للزجاج الملون فهو نتيجة اضافة بعض المواد الكيميائية أثناء الصهر
فللحصول على زجاج أخضر يضاف الكروم
وللحصول على زجاج ازرق يضاف الكوبالت وهكذا. 





======

هذا وتقبلوا فائق الحترام والتقدير ...

وأتمنى أن ينال الموضوع على أعجابكم ..

وأن تسفيدوا منه .​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 مارس 2010)

مشكور تخب على الجهد


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (4 مارس 2010)

ممتاز فعلا رائعه


----------



## الظافر محمود (4 مارس 2010)

good


----------



## العجمىى (4 مارس 2010)

التجارب هذه هى الحياه


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (4 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## إيهاب سلامة (4 مارس 2010)

أحسنت :77:


----------



## محمد 122 (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
تجارب مفيده
شكرا على المعلومات
والسلام عليكم


----------



## gas (5 مارس 2010)

thanks alot brother for this valuable inf


----------



## بشار رائد (6 مارس 2010)

تجارب رائعة شكرا لك


----------



## safety113 (6 مارس 2010)

رائع جدا
شكرا من القلب
يا محترم


----------



## ابراهيم البروفيسير (8 مارس 2010)

هنجرب ونشوف وكله هيبقى على المكشوف


----------



## ابراهيم البروفيسير (8 مارس 2010)

:77:


safety113 قال:


> رائع جدا
> شكرا من القلب
> يا محترم


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا من القلب الى كل من رد على الموضوع هام


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (7 أبريل 2010)

اين ردود على الموضوع


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (14 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*​


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

تجارب حلوةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## السعيد رضا (16 أغسطس 2010)

سلمت الايادى يا برنس


----------



## حسين حزام (19 أغسطس 2010)

انت انسان رائع ادامك الله للوطن ووفقك الله


----------



## دى ماركو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*




*
*لا تقاس حلاوة الإنسان بحلاوة اللسان ..*



*فكم من كلمات لطاف حسان ..*



*يكمن بين حروفها سم ثعبان ..*



*فنحن في زمن اختلط الحابل بالنابل ..*



*في زمن صرنا نخاف الصدق ..*



*ونصعد على أكتاف الكذب*​


----------



## دى ماركو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا اسف على النقل 
ثانيا الكلمات شدتنى وشكرا لكاتبها 
والف شكر للمجهود المبذول من الاخوه الاعضاء


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبدالعزيز عبدالنبي (4 فبراير 2012)

_*السلام عليكم أريد منكم تجربة تأتير الأكسجين على التأكل*_​


----------



## alwee (5 فبراير 2012)

مشككككككككككككككككور


----------



## fransis (6 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## كميل الح (7 فبراير 2012)

مشكور عندي ثلاث خواتم احاول انظفهم وانت عطيتني الطريقة


----------



## Malik1982 (10 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على جهودك


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (11 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## دعاب 2010 (12 فبراير 2012)

*تجارب رائعة شكرا لك*​


----------



## Eng Omar_chemical (4 مارس 2012)

عاشت ايدك وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## دوولي (6 مارس 2012)

تجارب رائعهـ وجميلهـ 

يسلموووو


----------



## شداد عليلو (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## انودي (12 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## ابواحمدومريم (13 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور اخى على المجهود الجميل دة


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ... فعلا الموضوع ممتع


----------



## Mr.vip (15 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود مميز


----------



## miltronique (27 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع وعملي بارك الله فيك


حفظ الله مصر وشعبها


----------



## Abu Laith (27 نوفمبر 2013)

thanks a lot


----------



## 3.7v 130mah (8 يناير 2014)

رائع ..., بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## saad_srs (16 يناير 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## جمال بشر (24 نوفمبر 2014)

جهد مشكور


----------



## saaddd (24 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور عالفائدة


----------

